# Greetings from Arizona!



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

Hi. I'm glad I found this place. 

I am so jealous of those people who are in areas of the country that can meet others to build props and have other events. 

I think the heat got to most people here in Arizona. 

At least I can live vicariously through those who do.


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome dionicia!


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

Well where in Az are you? I'd love a prop building partner!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome Dionicia, It's nice to have you with us. Glad you found the chat room as well, it's every Saturday night, but there's someone around almost anytime you stop in.


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

AzKittie74 said:


> Well where in Az are you? I'd love a prop building partner!


Good to hear from you Cat. I'm in Glendale.


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

Vlad said:


> Welcome Dionicia, It's nice to have you with us. Glad you found the chat room as well, it's every Saturday night, but there's someone around almost anytime you stop in.


Thanks Vlad.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and welcome
There are a few of us here in Las Vegas,just over the border


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome and Vlad is right.
Very busy place here.

I think there is an AZ club???
I'll have to check.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Wellycome Dionicia...


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. 

You'll find like minded people on here day and night. Meet with them any time you want.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hell o & welcome


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Welcome and Vlad is right.
> Very busy place here.
> 
> I think there is an AZ club???
> I'll have to check.


That's fantastic FE. I'm waiting on pins and needles.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome to the forum dionicia!

The AZ group can be found here:

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/azhaunters/

It's been around for 3 years now.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome!!!!!!!


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

Ghostess said:


> Welcome to the forum dionicia!
> 
> The AZ group can be found here:
> 
> ...


You just made my day. I can't wait to check it out.

Thank you.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Glad I could help!


----------



## happyfunball (Nov 19, 2007)

bumping yet another old thread but just wanted to say I'm in Mesa. moved here on Halloween last year.


----------

